# Bulking on a budget!



## acsmyth

I'm a student in my 3rd year with little money to spend on good food.

My goal for the next 12 months is to lift heavy and bulk from 11 stone to about 12 and a half or even 13 if I keep dedicated and motivated.

Just wondered if anyone could give me advice on having a good bulk diet without the massive food costs. Oh and I don't eat eggs..

Cheers guys.


----------



## itraininthedark

get a job at asda, and get some discounted food!! im sure if you shop around you'll be able to get your food cheaper.


----------



## gym rat

pasta, tesco brand tuna, rice, oats, mince beef, frying steak, nuts, yogurts, white fish and chicken from local market, its not hard at all mate, just bargain hunt, when i was at uni i hit the pound shops for things like tins of tuna and pasta as itr was always 4 tins for a quid or 2 bags for a quid, farmfoods, aldi, lydle etc. very easy


----------



## jw007

when i was a student used to eat

Tuna sarnies (tuna 30-40p tin, bread 20p for value)

Tuna baked potato

Protien shake consiting off

tesco own milk (add skim milk powder for extra protein)

tesco own ice cream

banana

Eggs (but you dont eat them)

Plus own brand orange juice

own brand museli or oats.

pretty much get all protein and carbs but bit bland for £20 a week


----------



## jw007

The rest of my nutrients i got from super strength lager or wine


----------



## shorty

fish like tuna, mackerel and sardines -- all cheap

rice

Milk

Cottage cheese

veg

oats

peanut butter

olive oil

brown wholemeal bread

beans - students love beans

Fruit

gutted you don't like eggs as thats the best source of protein & fats your gonna get!


----------



## acsmyth

Cheers for the info lads.


----------



## duffman16

im in the same boat, i dont like eggs, i havent eaten them since i was given a rotten one as a child and ate half of it:mad: the taste and texture just makes me feel ill. altough i found a sneaky way of getting them into my diet, i just make pancakes with about 4 eggs in and cant taste them at all


----------



## duffman16

actually i dont mind egg fried rice either


----------



## shorty

exactly!... i hate broccoli... but mixed with rice, tuna and sweet chilli sauce i can stand it! :thumb:


----------



## the_muss

As the above says, Tuna is the cheapest - Tesco Value is about 37p per can but I was in poundland the other day (sad i know) and i saw 3 packs of princes tuna (which is quite edible).<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Urm always shop near the 4pm closing time on a Sunday - things get reduced like mad especially at Morrison's i.e. 9p pack of bacon, 22p packs of 200g chicken breast etc&#8230;<o></o>

<o></o>

There are some tinned meats that are not too bad, steak, chicken and especially fish - just look at the macros to see how good it is.<o></o>

<o></o>

Buy frozen chicken rather than fresh - way cheaper. Drink lots of milk - being a student this is easily nicked from the communal fridge or off of door steps when walking home at 5am!<o></o>

<o></o>

My favourite meal was Tuna, Beans and Baked Potato with some cheese - cheap but quite nice.<o></o>

<o></o>

Also stick to the value stuff, the oats are ok, tuna is not too bad, mince is pretty fatty and tasteless, chicken breast are ok.<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>Just shop around: Poundland, Asda, Farmfood, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Lidels</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Iceland</st1:country-region></st1lace>, Tesco and Morrisons.<o></o>


----------



## duffman16

shorty said:


> exactly!... i hate broccoli... but mixed with rice, tuna and sweet chilli sauce i can stand it! :thumb:


 theres ways around everything, if you put enough tomato ketchup on anything il eat it. :beer:


----------



## donggle

i don't know if you like tuna, i hate it, but i used it. a tin of tuna and a bottle of oasis blended together and necked. i've done tuna and milk aswell. naughty naughty stuff.


----------



## oaklad

whats ur metabolism like??as the muss said tuna,beans,cheese and potatoes is a nice bulking meal.maybe miss beans if youve got a slow metabolism.


----------



## acsmyth

If I'm on a high protein diet, my metabolism goes through the roof. I'll eat like anything and still be hungry 30 minutes later. I have the capacity to eat a horse a day.


----------



## the_muss

acsmyth said:


> I have the capacity to eat a horse a day.


that's why its costing you a fortune - stick to regular meat or fish and leave the horsemeat to Robsta! :tongue:


----------



## acsmyth

:laugh:


----------



## DrSweeney

Feel pretty qualified to comment on this one - been lifting as a uni student for SIX loooong years!!

Tuna - Sainsbury's sell a can for 29p (NOT their white-label one though, tastes like ass!)

Chicken - Iceland sell a kilo of frozen, precooked, diced chicken for £3.49. WAY cheaper per kilo than any other way I've found

Milk - Sainsbury's UHT longlife skimmed milk, 19p a litre I think

Peanut Butter - Tesco Crunchy ownbrand, less sugars than Sainsburys

Veg - Always buy bags of frozen, can get a kilo of frozen brocolli in Lidl for bout 80p

Oats - Can usually find a massive 2Kg bag in places like PoundStretcher/Home Bargains

Whey - Myprotein.co.uk unflavoured 10lb tub, dirt cheap

Be careful of some of the products offered in places like Aldi, Lidl etc...often cheaper, but also often packed with simple carbs and saturated fats!


----------



## acsmyth

Quick trip to Tescos, picked up a bit of shopping for a week.

Lots of Tuna, Bacon, Oats, Normal and Cottage Cheese, Potatoes, Lots of Milk (for the shakes) and beans.

All for about £13. When my loan comes through I'll be able to stretch to some red meats and chicken.


----------



## 007

pound land -tin princess stewed steak =65g pro 30g carbs 10g fat -i love them when bulking and can eat upto 3-4 per day with 2 tins tuna -2-3 chicken fillets -couple of met-rx with 2 weetabix in it.......

there is tons of cheap food out there-


----------



## bobby chariot

DrSweeney said:


> Feel pretty qualified to comment on this one - been lifting as a uni student for SIX loooong years!!
> 
> Tuna - Sainsbury's sell a can for 29p (NOT their white-label one though, tastes like ass!)
> 
> Chicken - Iceland sell a kilo of frozen, precooked, diced chicken for £3.49. WAY cheaper per kilo than any other way I've found
> 
> Milk - Sainsbury's UHT longlife skimmed milk, 19p a litre I think
> 
> Peanut Butter - Tesco Crunchy ownbrand, less sugars than Sainsburys
> 
> Veg - Always buy bags of frozen, can get a kilo of frozen brocolli in Lidl for bout 80p
> 
> Oats - Can usually find a massive 2Kg bag in places like PoundStretcher/Home Bargains
> 
> Whey - Myprotein.co.uk unflavoured 10lb tub, dirt cheap
> 
> Be careful of some of the products offered in places like Aldi, Lidl etc...often cheaper, but also often packed with simple carbs and saturated fats!


Some good tips there mate. I'll be trying the chiken and the tuna.

:thumb:


----------



## acsmyth

Just to let the guys in the UK know. Tescos do a Tomato and Black Pepper Cottage Cheese for pretty cheap.

The stuff is fecking amazing, best tasting cheese I have ever had. Give it a try....

Disclaimer : I do't work for Tescos, the stuff just tastes amazing.....


----------

